# Jacobsen 526a



## socerplaye (Jun 14, 2018)

Came across this Jacobson Greensking 526a for sale on Facebook. Owner has had it for 3 years and it was left by the previous homeowner who owned it for 2 years. They've not had the reel sharpened since they've owned it but she said they've only used it a few times in the three years they've owned it.

This would be my first reel mower, but at $950 it seemed like a really good deal. I've got about 35k of grass to mow with a slope in the front.

Thought or feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't know much about the Jake's but those images look like a new machine. 35k is a lot to mow with a walk behind.


----------



## socerplaye (Jun 14, 2018)

Yeah, looks like it has been barely used.

I'm definitely a working outdoor kind of guy, so I realize time would be required. I'm thinking I would maintain the front yard with the reel mower and continue using my zero turn for 20k of backyard until I got the hang of the reel mower. Would definitely love to get a triplex but I'm trying to ease into this, so my wife doesn't kill me, haha!

Billy


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

How bad is your slope? I bought a Tru-cut primarily because I have a 30deg slope on my side and a smaller one on the front lawn. Unless you can coat the drum in flexseal, it could be sliding around going across it and a pain in the *** pushing up it. If it's a short one, then not too bad but mines about 15ft long.


----------



## socerplaye (Jun 14, 2018)

smurg said:


> How bad is your slope? I bought a Tru-cut primarily because I have a 30deg slope on my side and a smaller one on the front lawn. Unless you can coat the drum in flexseal, it could be sliding around going across it and a pain in the @ss pushing up it. If it's a short one, then not too bad but mines about 15ft long.


From the road it's a good 4-6 feet of elevation change over about 15-20 feet. It's enough of an incline to where pushing my dethatcher up it can be a real struggle.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

You'll do fine with that machine. It's an earlier 526a, with the older style controls. Not a bad thing.

I do 20k with mine, have a steeper slope in my front and side yards. It handles those just fine unless the Bermuda is dormant or wet. Still possible, just takes more practice to get it moving rather than spinning. You're better off with that hand clutch in those situations.

If you pick it up, word of advise: do not run it with the HoC jacked all the way up unless you are very confident in how smooth your Lawn is. One tap against something immovable or a hard bump and it will crack the stock basket/roller brackets. The stock Jacobsen parts are quite delicate if you have the roller brackets extended more than 50% or so. Good news is that R & R makes a much better bracket, but they're $53 each plus shipping.


----------



## socerplaye (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks for the information!! I'd definitely look into the replacement brackets if I'm able to get the mower. I'm mowing at 1.75" with 61" zero turn and don't get too much scalping so I think I could easily run a reel at a lower cut without issues. I am planning on my first leveling job in June so I think that'll help out.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## socerplaye (Jun 14, 2018)

Well, I'm the proud owner of my first reel mower. 10 hours of round trip driving and I was able to pick up the 526a. Ended up getting it for $750. The sellers were trying to clean out the garage and asked me if I'd be interested in a Tru-cut P20 for free, which my brother and I eagerly said yes.

The Tru-cut needs some work but it'll be perfect for his yard.

We gave the 526a a test run for a few passes when we got home and everything seemed to function just fine. Have no idea what height it's set for, but it definitely cut shorter than the 1.75" I mowed at yesterday. Coming home tonight, I could see where the cut was a bit uneven. My lawn isn't close to perfectly level, so I'm not sure if it's the height settings or the yard itself, but I was pleased nonetheless.


----------



## jbow03 (Sep 19, 2019)

@MasterMech sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I just bought a 526a (thanks for your advice in that thread as well) and I see you mentioned some aftermarket roller brackets from R&R.

I have found these, but they don't appear to be the ones you were mentioning. Can you point me in the right direction to the ones you were referring to? Thanks.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

jbow03 said:


> @MasterMech sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I just bought a 526a (thanks for your advice in that thread as well) and I see you mentioned some aftermarket roller brackets from R&R.
> 
> I have found these, but they don't appear to be the ones you were mentioning. Can you point me in the right direction to the ones you were referring to? Thanks.


I've recently helped another member get these so I'll just copy paste that discussion here. This pertains to ordering from R&R only. Feel free to ask if you have any questions.

About those brackets..... check out the discussion here.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=99&start=40

The Front roller brackets are screwy. The last time I ordered them, they still had their wires crossed on those part numbers. If you order the shorts, you got the longs and vice versa. Note that they do not list R2000040 as the "normal" (short) brackets. I also ordered the threaded studs that go into the top, red loctite to hold them in. Don't forget to order the left and right channel brackets (sometimes called the grass catcher brackets) that hold the roller brackets in place. But check to make sure your machine doesn't already have the stronger ones because many machines do. If you order new brackets, you're going to need some paint to as they come unfinished.

(2) R2000040 - these were the long brackets, the part description will say short or 11 blade reel.
(2) R343616 - Stud
(1) R241828 - RH bracket, Grass Catcher
(1) R241827 - LH Bracket, Grass Catcher
(1) RP-16-210 - Paint, Jake Orange


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@MasterMech It looks like you know your machine well. I have one and never found L1 lub point described in the manual...Any clues?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Babameca said:


> @MasterMech It looks like you know your machine well. I have one and never found L1 lub point described in the manual...Any clues?


I'd have to dig. Manual? Yeah it's around here, somewhere..... lol.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@MasterMech 
http://products.jacobsen.com/img/manuals/4131586-gb-rc.pdf?m=1412599906
page 35


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Babameca said:


> @MasterMech
> http://products.jacobsen.com/img/manuals/4131586-gb-rc.pdf?m=1412599906
> page 35


I'm pretty sure L1 is referring to the front roller, which on my machine, had no grease fittings for the original unit. Typical practice is to disassemble the roller and rebuild it annually but that requires some special tools that most will not have. For the cost of the tools, you're better off swapping to a roller that uses Toro-style bearings which can be replaced much easier. I bought mine from R & R.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@MasterMech Thanks.


----------

